# Couple o' Qs! How's the 15-45mm?... video crop on 24mp sensor??



## Khufu (May 27, 2016)

Heya, guuuiz!

The 3-10x video crop jazz is generally back with us now, right? Is it definitely present in the M3?! (re: Canon's odd history with adding and removing this feature; it reappeared in the M2, was dropped last minute from the M1... plus crazy in-out-in Rebel model confusion since the 600D days)

What I'm wondering is: on my wee M2 the 3x crop, I'm told, is 1080p HD's worth of pixels from the middle of the sensor, then there's crazy interpolation or something to get in up to 10x zoomage, which I don't care for... I'm wondering if anyone's noticed either if the "3x" end is seemingly more "zoomed in" on the M3 (24mp) than the M2 (18mp), ooor if you can zoom in a 'step' or two further before you're using 1080p HD's worth of pixels at a 1:1 (if I'm using that right?) 
capturiness? (I don't think I'm using THAT right)
Is any of this making any sense outside of my head?!

...aaand the 15-45mm, I'm wondering how people are feeling about distortion at the wide end? (the 18-55mm is kinda' bad for it, though general IQ is good!) How's the IS for video? What are everyone's thoughts in general? Does it squish away much closer to the 22/2's size than the 18-55's?

I'm tired and waffling... All thoughts appreciated, cheers! Happy shooting, M-folk!

Oh, oh... Is anyone shooting video much through the EVF? How's that?!


----------

